# Lincospectin



## Sharon1102 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new in this Forum and also new in Pigeon Racing.

I wanted to ask if someone can advise me about the following. If I use the Lincospectin Injection for long distance how many days prior the race should I inject the pigeons. Also can you advise me for how long as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sharon and welcome! I don't know the answer to your question but have moved it to a forum where there should be some responses.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*LINCO-SPECTIN* 
(lincomycin hydrochloride and spectinomycin sulfate) 

Sterile Solution 
The Broader-Spectrum Treatment for Poultry 

Nothing beats LINCO-SPECTIN Sterile Solution (lincomycin hydrochloride and spectinomycin sulfate) for bacterial infections in poultry. Not gram-negative bacteria. Not gram-positives. Not even the tough mycoplasmal infections. You can look for a better injectable product. You can even try combining others. But nothing beats the powerful combination of antibiotics in LINCO-SPECTIN. 

*Indications* 

For prevention and treatment of cholera, coryza, air sac infections caused by Mycoplasma species and E. coli, respiratory diseases, sinusitis and staphylococcosis. 
dosage for pigeons is injectable 0.2ml per bird water is 5cc to 1 litre of water

*Key Features *

Broader spectrum: Combination of lincomycin and spectinomycin is especially effective on mixed bacterial diseases complicated by chronic respiratory disease 
Outperforms tylosin, tetracycline, penicillin, potentiated sulfonamides and fluoroquinolones 
Convenient and also available as a feed premix or soluble powder formulation 

*Packaging* 
LINCO-SPECTIN Sterile Solution 
50-mL, 100-mL and 250-mL vials 

*Dosage/Administration *

Inject subcutaneously 30 mg/kg of body weight every 24 hours for 3 days or once followed by a water treatment with LINCO-SPECTIN Soluble Powder. Withdraw from poultry *14 days *before slaughter.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't give them any antibiotics unless they had a problem, but that's just me. Medicine can stress their systems and some may have side-affects, which could cost you the race if you give them too close to shipping.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sharon1102 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new in this Forum and also new in Pigeon Racing.
> 
> ...


If the bird is sick, then why would you consider sending it to a race ?


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*where?*

where can you get this stuff? always like to have a good medication on hand.

Kenneth


----------

